# Gap year is so depressing.



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm so depressed. One of my friends with lower marks than me got into CMH into MBBS idk how and I'm still hanging at 134. It's so so depressing. I didnt get in anywhere yet and it's taking it's toll on me. I can't focus on anything excpet my aching heart. It's all terribly depressing. Is anyone else going through this? :sob:ensive:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you can go to china expenditure is less and quality would certainly be better than money making business institutes of pak


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shane warney said:


> you can go to china expenditure is less and quality would certainly be better than money making business institutes of pak


NEVER EVER EVEN THINK OF GOING TO CHINA OR RUSSIA OR ANY OTHER COUNTRY UNLESS IT'S USA, CANADA, UK OR AUSTRALIA. 
Graduates of Russia and China are treated like trash here in Pakistan. Absolutely Worthless! Plus, you have to pass a series of exams by PMDC called NEB, after which you are given a license to practice here in Pakistan and, graduates of these countries take years to pass NEBs, some never even pass.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm not going to a foreign country. But staying home all year is depressing. And there is nothing to do.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

lol masterh you really have some great time for a newbie house jobian to spend useless time here and PEOPLE ARE WORKIN INGOVT HOSPITALS AS WELL


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> I'm not going to a foreign country. But staying home all year is depressing. And there is nothing to do.


Everyone says your preparation ends up being in the last month. If you hold to this notion, that is exactly what is going to happen. I recommend that you study everyday. Make a promise to yourself to study for at least a little bit every single day. Make sure you don't have to go through this kind of stress the next time you apply. As far as what to do in a gap year goes; you surely have some other passions. 

The dream to study medicine can take a backseat for a while. Pick up some other passion of yours. Maybe you like writing, art, sports, computer programming, cooking etc. Maybe you can learn a new language. Do not waste your time watching TV or movies. Learn a skill that will help you in life, make it more interesting. This period doesn't have to be depressing, it can be a time that you use to explore new avenues and broaden your horizons. I know that sounds really cheesy, but, the fact that you now have the time to do other things you love, is a huge opportunity. Once you are in medicine, you'll barely have time to do anything other than study. 

This gap year is time that you have to yourself. Do not waste it, nor think of it as a waste.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

doctor isnt glamorous profession at all you wont even get normal pay unless you are grinded for 5 years and the 4 5 years after house jobs doing this and that exam and fellowship some doctors do enjoy lavish lifestyles but they are only the "few lucky ones" so better look for another career option like ACCA etc


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

shane warney said:


> lol masterh you really have some great time for a newbie house jobian to spend useless time here and PEOPLE ARE WORKIN INGOVT HOSPITALS AS WELL and PUBLIC THINKING PRIVATE COLLEGES IS *DUKAAN* AND PAISA PHAINK TAMASHA DEKH


He is helping other people. I don't see how that is useless. What he does with his time is his own business. For all you know he could be preparing for a residency abroad, thus, he might not be doing a house job and probably has more time than everyone else. 

He may swear by Shalamar college and hospital. He has some opinions that many other people do not agree with, but, you cannot refute the help and insight he has provided to hundreds of students on this forum. Even I do not agree with some of the things he says, but, he does have information that many beginning medical students need and he goes out of his way to help every single one of them. 

Everyone has their own point of view in the government vs private debate, however, using language like; "paisay phaink tamasha dekh" etc isn't respectful nor appropriate.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

i dint talk to you!!!!


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

shane warney said:


> doctor isnt glamorous profession at all you wont even get normal pay unless you are grinded for 5 years and the 4 5 years after house jobs doing this and that exam and fellowship some doctors do enjoy lavish lifestyles but they are only the "few lucky ones" so better look for another career option like ACCA etc


So your saying money is all that matters? One shouldn't look at their passion or drive to study and work in a certain field? If we are just talking about what's lucrative and what isn't, there are many ways to make money and being a doctor isn't really the best choice to do that. I think most people do know this fact and make their decision keeping it in mind. 

It is redundant to to say anything like this on a medical forum. If one wants to pursue medicine and that is where their passion lies than we shouldn't be putting them down when they are already depressed and doubtful.

- - - Updated - - -



shane warney said:


> i dint talk to you!!!!


 This is an open thread. You should PM anyone you want to address personally. We are all free to express our opinion.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

he has been distracting even ppl who got admission into AMC with useless stuff and writing in CAPITAL WORDS even on this post before i said that! i HAVE THE RIGHT TO TELL SOME SHALAMAR BAGH NOOB TO CLOSE HIS BEAK WHEN HE IS USELESSLY HOWLING ABOUT PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS

- - - Updated - - -

and aint in any mood to talk with you boi!


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

shane warney said:


> he has been distracting even ppl who got admission into AMC with useless stuff and writing in CAPITAL WORDS even on this post before i said that! i HAVE THE RIGHT TO TELL SOME SHALAMAR BAGH NOOB TO CLOSE HIS BEAK WHEN HE IS USELESSLY HOWLING ABOUT PRESTIGIOUS INSTITUTIONS


I get where your coming from. But you didn't necessarily say all this in your post above. All you said was, he is spending his time uselessly and private institutions suck. If you want to correct someone you should present a rebuttal to their argument and tell them what their doing wrong, rather than attack them personally. Also, this argument is completely irrelevant to this particular thread. There was no mention of Shalamar on this thread nor any bashing of an institute.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

i just gave an opinion which wasnt that bad as far as repeating is concerned i dint talk t you neither do i wanna get into a useless debate with you and i havent asked you to give YOUR REVIEW on my statements

- - - Updated - - -

and well i removed the stuff in earlier posts that i thought was pretty harsh which showed i dint WANT DEBATE but then you started all his stuff


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

shane warney said:


> lol masterh you really have some great time for a newbie house jobian to spend useless time here and PEOPLE ARE WORKIN INGOVT HOSPITALS AS WELL


Sir, this is an open forum. And, when I refuted your suggestion of going to China to this already depressed fellow of mine, I couldn't resist telling her and everyone what the ground realities are, with proper reasons. Graduates of China and Russia are ridiculed and insulted all the time, wherever they work. Passing the NEB to work in Pakistan is a BIG BIG challenge for them too. Assuming that you already don't know about the hardships of these graduates, you shouldn't have suggested her something that you don't even completely know about because, anybody who has worked in medicine or has some field knowledge, would never suggest a newbie something like "Go to China".

And, whenever I refute or disagree on something, I try my best to present rationale and reasons because of which, I didn't agree with a statement. I never pass statements that I don't have any knowledge about, just for the sake of bashing. 

As far as Shalamar is concerned, I invite you to come here, see the college, see the institute, see the attached hospitals and everything and then talk about it, I will even give you a ride to Shalamar Bagh as a gesture of good will. Do let me know, if you are interested.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Woah this thread is on fire 
About China, I can give you an insight because I have grown up there, visited their colleges, have friends in all major cities of China and am pretty close with the Director of Capital Medical College in Beijing.
The issue there is #1. Language. But they have opened English language schools there and Capital for instance does teach in English. But the prestigious ones like Peking, teach in Chinese. If you want a scholarship, you'll have to study in Chinese.
#2. Merit. They don't have much of a merit criteria for foriegn students. The chinese students face a hell lot of competition but foreign students just make it in on first come first serve. Kids with 600-700 fsc score or C and D grades in Alevels make it in.
#3. Every time a foreign office delegation visited the Pakistan embassy in Beijing, students in med schools there always put in a request to ease their acceptance to the Pakistan working system. But unfortunately, that is never solved as the PMDC demands a test.
#4. That brings be to the PMDC test. The main issue PMDC has with Chinese graduates is their lack of clinical experience and the teachers in those schools. It's usually their own graduates who land a teaching job in the university. Esteemed professors from Pakistan don't go there, Chinese can't teach in English so it's their own graduates who are obviously not skilled. Secondly, China does NOT give a job to foreign doctors. Doesn't matter if you're a top notch surgeon or what, you CAN NOT work as a doctor in a Chinese hospital apart from SOS international. They only offer a short internship to their students, but those students cannot prescribe a medicine, be a part of clinical procedures or even take history from patients. Well, Chinese don't speak english anyway so history taking goes out the window.


Having said that, I know a Chinese graduate working as a cardiologist in Allied hospital Faisalabad and another as a PG at PIMS. So nothing is impossible. You work hard enough, you make it anywhere. 
About your gap year, I told you before and I don't mind repeating, you need will power. You will be tempted to sway and wait because studying for an exam that's 11 months away is pretty damn hard. So be determined, set your goal and tell yourself, it will be much more fun watching TV serials as a doctor! 
Good luck and calm down everyone. I go to Shifa and it's pretty well known, established list A college but I see these threads here where someone who has no clue about the college or an insight into the PMDC issue goes like, 'Admissions in Shifa are banned' or 'Shifa runs into trouble with PMDC again and again', and I seriously just laugh at it and go like, 'chalo yay bhi sai hay'! 

Help each other out and everything will work out for you. Gap years aren't the end of the world. Don't lose hope, set your eyes on the prize!


----------



## Ali.warraich (Oct 15, 2014)

nidarasul said:


> Woah this thread is on fire
> About China, I can give you an insight because I have grown up there, visited their colleges, have friends in all major cities of China and am pretty close with the Director of Capital Medical College in Beijing.
> The issue there is #1. Language. But they have opened English language schools there and Capital for instance does teach in English. But the prestigious ones like Peking, teach in Chinese. If you want a scholarship, you'll have to study in Chinese.
> #2. Merit. They don't have much of a merit criteria for foriegn students. The chinese students face a hell lot of competition but foreign students just make it in on first come first serve. Kids with 600-700 fsc score or C and D grades in Alevels make it in.
> ...


That is very well explained! A lot of people are attracted by the China option!
Oh and I couldn't congratulate you on Shifa last year! Defo the best private after AKU! And you were a great help on the forum this year, nice seeing people giving back!  :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Ali.warraich said:


> That is very well explained! A lot of people are attracted by the China option!
> Oh and I couldn't congratulate you on Shifa last year! Defo the best private after AKU! And you were a great help on the forum this year, nice seeing people giving back!  :thumbsup:


Thank you! 
It was definitely fun arguing with you last year, haha! Happy to help!


----------

